# excel labor, food & inventory set-ups



## foodbridge (Sep 28, 2003)

Would anyone be so kind as to hook me up with functional excel
spread sheets or files that can be used for calculable labor scheduling, inventory, recipes/food cost?! Lost all my files on my lap top to a well-meaning friend.
Any help or source direction for a quick solution without buying new software, will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## chefbob (Oct 30, 2003)

hey i found this stuff online a while ago ...it may help you ...

www.madchefs.com


----------



## foodbridge (Sep 28, 2003)

These sites have been very helpful with excel formulated documents for the kitchen and business in general. 
Wanted to pass them along.

http://www.bykeyword.com/pages/scheduling.html

http://exinfm.com/freespreadsheets.html


----------

